# ***My loves!!***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Watching tv and being lazy on this Sunday evening, I look over and see this!! Meemers just loves her papa SO much. She's actually laying at an awkward angel just to snuggle with him. They melt my heart!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Too cute, she looks like she's smiling!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Too cute, she looks like she's smiling!


Haha, it does look like she's smiling!! Her papa makes her happy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That is so precious!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Aawwww, there is not much better in life than seeing a man or boy with their dogs. It speaks volumes about them! I have 3 boys and a wonderful hubby that LOVE our girls,(Raisin, Mia & Lily). Raisin is sleeping with Joe right now. He takes them everywhere with him. The boys come home from college and always hug them first!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwww! That would melt my heart too!! That's what you call a Daddy's girl. <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> We have two wonderful female chihuahuas.....their names are Luna & Stella (moon and star in italian). I think tilly and blossom are really cute names.....I also like perla.....just to have a name that is not so common!


It's funny bc before we brought our first chi Gino home, Bry made sure to tell me he would never walk him, hold him in public, ect. That lasted like 2 minutes and he's been a huge chi lover from day 1!! I love men and chihuahuas too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Awwww! That would melt my heart too!! That's what you call a Daddy's girl. <3


Yes daddy's girl for sure Tina!! She adores him but I think this is a 2 way street. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooo cute I love those moments too hehe my hubby who protested me getting a 3rd chi he despised it and me when I went and put the deposit anyways now cuddles with Zara kisses her pets her hehehe men are such suckers for these teeny chi chis


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Sooo cute I love those moments too hehe my hubby who protested me getting a 3rd chi he despised it and me when I went and put the deposit anyways now cuddles with Zara kisses her pets her hehehe men are such suckers for these teeny chi chis


Yes they are!! The macho card never lasts very long at all!!! How could these sweet little babies not melt your heart???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I know!!! Within 5 mins he kept saying shes a good looking dog hehe


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I know!!! Within 5 mins he kept saying shes a good looking dog hehe


Omg I just realized u picked a name!! Yay!! Baby Zara! Beautiful name for a beautiful girl! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

SO CUTE!! There's something extra endearing about a man loving a small dog.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> SO CUTE!! There's something extra endearing about a man loving a small dog.


Thanks Krystal!! I agree!! I love it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww , that is such a sweet pic


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww great pic  proper daddy's girl 




X


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Daddy's little muffin...very sweet pic.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Precious she has daddy wrapped around her little paw


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Men and their babies,so sweet


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a wonderful picture


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks girls!! Yes papa is definitely wrapped around her tiny paw! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's such a sweet picture! It's so funny how many men don't want chihuahuas, but they can't resist in the end.  

I went to the supermarket during a walk with the dogs yesterday and my boyfriend waited outside with them. Someone apparently asked him "why are you walking you girlfriend's dogs?" and he got defensive and said "they're MY dogs too I'll have you know!". Best boyfriend ever. lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's such a sweet picture! It's so funny how many men don't want chihuahuas, but they can't resist in the end.
> 
> I went to the supermarket during a walk with the dogs yesterday and my boyfriend waited outside with them. Someone apparently asked him "why are you walking you girlfriend's dogs?" and he got defensive and said "they're MY dogs too I'll have you know!". Best boyfriend ever. lol


Haha that is so sweet!! He was not embarrassed at all to claim his babies! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

michele said:


> Men and their babies,so sweet


I agree! Thanks Michele!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

